# Water Dispeser Problem



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have had my hedgie for three days now and I noticed that she has not drank (drunk?) much water. Last night I happily fell asleep to her licking and biting at her water dispenser. However, three hours later I woke up and she was still doing it. I got up and looked at her, and she was half laying on her side looking very drained. The water in the dispenser did not appear to go down at all. I quickly ran and got her a dish of water and she drank from that. I poked at the dispenser with my finger and a little bit of water comes out, but not much. Is there something wrong with the dispenser? Or is she just having trouble with it? Should I get a new dispenser or just keep to the dish concept?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like the water bottle either isn't working, or she can't figure out how to get the water to come out. I'd switch to giving her a bowl of water immediately and make sure she can drink out of that. She could already be dehydrated.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd switch to a bowl too. If you search the forums there's some concerns raised about water dispensers. If she drank from the bowl when you put it down, I'd keep her on that. If you're on liners you're set, if you have any loose bedding you should switch to liners when using a bowl.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Yes switch to a bowl


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I use a wide, low ceramic "cat" bowl for mine. He likes it plus it doesn't tip over. I find him adorable when he drinks. 

Did she have a bottle before? Maybe she does not understand how the bottle works?


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

After you fill up your water bottle you should do a quick check to see that it works. Just push the ball in and see if water comes out. It's possible for the ball to get stuck, and if you don't notice this it could be too late when you find out.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I just had this happen to me two weeks ago. I had two hedgehogs in one cage and everything with the water bottle was fine.

When I bought a second cage to separate them I got a different kind of water bottle for the second cage. I thought eveything would be fine but then I noticed the hedgehog in the new cage trying very hard to get water out of the new bottle.

I jumped up saw her lying on her side trying to get water! When I checked the bottle with my finger it worked fine. But the nozzle was much bigger with bigger steel balls and it seems that it was just too big and heavy for her to get the water to come out. It was more like a bottle that a rabbit would use.

Luckily I had a third kind of bottle and that worked fine until I could get a matching bottle to the *first* kind that was smaller and lighter 8oz. bottle.

Maybe your bottle is just too big or the steel balls are just too heavy for your hedgie's little tongue.

I felt so bad when I saw her struggling to get water. She was fine but did drink for a long time when I switced to the interum bottle.

I do always check the bottle nozzel with my finger before I put it in the holder.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

bowls are usually preferred over bottles for several reasons. the first is just as you mentioned, cant get enough water, another is a danger of getting their tongue caught in the between the tube and the ball, yet another is when they are strugking to get water out and it isnt coming fast enough they can attack the stem with their teeth and cause tooth loss/breakage. besides, drinking from a dish is a much more natural motion and much more comfortable.


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Alright thanks for your help everyone! I think I may stick with a bowl. I'll get a nice little one for her tomorrow. She has been doing fine with the dish I put out for her. I did check the bottle before she started using it but I just don't think she is strong enough to get it out. Poor thing isn't even two months yet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Perhaps she didn't know how to use the bottle. 

Bowls are a much healthier and natural for them so the bowl is the best choice.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

One question: do they get poop in the water if you use a bowl? I don't want to worry that the water is not clean even if I change it all the time. I have seen those deep small bowls but...

I have an 82C Tommy Cage for each of mine and it seems small to me with my CWS wheels. I was worrying about enough floor space as it is. I find pee pee and poop all around in the morning as we have not tried a litter box yet. I would hate to find pee or poop in their only source of water.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

hedgewawa said:


> One question: do they get poop in the water if you use a bowl? I don't want to worry that the water is not clean even if I change it all the time. I have seen those deep small bowls but...
> 
> I have an 82C Tommy Cage for each of mine and it seems small to me with my CWS wheels. I was worrying about enough floor space as it is. I find pee pee and poop all around in the morning as we have not tried a litter box yet. I would hate to find pee or poop in their only source of water.


There are some here who offer both a bottle and a water dish. They'd place the dish under the bottle, so there are options for the hedgie. If the dish water is dirty, they'd still have the bottle.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

OK, adding those small deep bowls to my shopping list. I think I will do both. Thank you!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

hedgewawa said:


> One question: do they get poop in the water if you use a bowl? I don't want to worry that the water is not clean even if I change it all the time. I have seen those deep small bowls but...
> 
> I have an 82C Tommy Cage for each of mine and it seems small to me with my CWS wheels. I was worrying about enough floor space as it is. I find pee pee and poop all around in the morning as we have not tried a litter box yet. I would hate to find pee or poop in their only source of water.


More than 3 years and I have yet to see a poo in the water bowl. Bits of food: yes, bit of Yesterday's New: yes, poop, no.

In the begening I, too, used a bottle (she was raised with one at the breeders) but when I saw it didn't go down much and gave a dish, she drank like crazy.


----------

